# Dec 19th West Palm Beach, FL cash prizes



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

1x DB DRAG, BASS RACE. 2x IDBL, BASBOXING, SQ


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

will there be sq ?


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

double point bass boxing, idbl and sq


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks i hope to be out of the hospital by then


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

roll call? any sq guy from florida goin to make it into SBN


----------

